# Sub-Domains



## Marz022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello:smile:,
I was wondering exactly how a website like this: FreeDNS - Free DNS - Dynamic DNS - Static DNS subdomain and domain hosting
Works and how they provide subdomains, I've wanted to start a site like this for a while because it helped me so much. 

P.s. Sorry if i put this in the wrong category. :smile:


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, to provide subdomains, all you need is a domain of your own and the software necessary to provide user accounts and services to people setting up subdomains under it. You'll also need a hosting package that allows this sort of use of their resources.

Ideally, you'd want to determine whether hosting with another company for a monthly fee is more cost-effective than setting up your own servers and paying bandwidth costs, electrical, and maintenance costs (not to mention the extra administration time). At a certain point, the customer load would necessitate the latter, but it may not be worth it to start out that way.

You'll also need to learn all of the software necessary to implement all of those services. More than likely, you'll actually need to write (or pay someone to write) software to do things you need which are not provided by existing software.

Just creating subdomains is easy. Any host can do that with relative ease, as it's a common task enabled by pretty much all hosting control software. The other parts vary in difficulty.


----------

